#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  PQ pci TPLINK AR5005G Ñ recebe canal 14 ?

## reirox

Ola, 
comprei uma placa pci da tplink wn551g, mas ela nao acha o canal 14 do meu ap, q esta em modo mkk.

e nas informaçoes tanto do site quanto da placa dizem que pega ate o 14

ja tentei coloca no 13 pra ver e funcionou, mas se mudar o ap pra canal 14, ja era

alguma ajuda por favor, pois ja abaixei muitos drivers e nao funcionou.

acredito que nao seja exatamente os drivers e sim o aplicativo que instala no pc,

pois se eu so colocar o driver sem aplicativo o xp liga a placa mas ai fica pior, pois o windows so ve 11 canais.

abraços e quem puder me ajuda, 
t+

----------


## lessa

Possivelmente esse software reconhece somente até o canal 13. Pesquise na Internet outra versão dele.
De qualquer forma o padrão brasileiro atende aos canais de 1 a 11 em 2,4Ghz.

----------


## reirox

> Possivelmente esse software reconhece somente até o canal 13. Pesquise na Internet outra versão dele.
> De qualquer forma o padrão brasileiro atende aos canais de 1 a 11 em 2,4Ghz.


 
Minha placa é tp-link tl-wn551g q no site tem as espc, e pelo que entendi vai ate a frequencia do canal 14.

mas alguem pode me dizer qual o software ou o driver q uso pra reconhecer?

grato

----------

